# obx header?



## 93240marilyn (Nov 7, 2006)

does anyone know if an obx racing header is any good


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

i've heard that the fitment for them may be a problem, but you get what you paid for.


----------



## nac300zx (Jan 25, 2007)

hell no stay away from those pieces of crap. made the mistake of buy a pair for a older 300zx and the things rust like no tommorow and they must be retightnd a couple time a month. I would advise to spend the big bucks and get high quality headers like stillen or something along the lines of that. I had great sucess with stillen headers


----------

